

Show HN: Add NES & Wii-style control to your Flash game in 15 minutes - fomojola
http://games.wanderplayer.com/developers/flash

======
fomojola
We're releasing an API for Flash: this enables Flash game developers to add
all the fun things that iOS and Android game devs have enjoyed for years
(motion control, vibration/audio feedback, touch & swipe gestures and more) to
their own Flash games on the web. We'll soon release APIs for C/C++/Objective
C with support for Unity, Java, and HTML5 to do the same thing. If you build
games, reach out to us at developers@wanderplayer.com; we want to work with
you to showcase your games to tens of thousands of new players.

------
drblast
I don't know what's cooler, this project, or the index frame on your API page
that tracks with the currently viewed text.

